# The Big Brother 6 Thread



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, it's almost that time of year again. Big Brother 6 will be coming on the air soon. Here are some screenshots of the new BB6 two story house courtesy of realitybbq.com. I am actually looking forward to this year. I even have my Superpass all set up for the live feeds.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The houseguest list is up:

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/bigbrother6/


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Can't wait! Is HG "April" this season's "Holly"? 

I'll have to see the babes on camera, but kind'a disappointing from just the head shots.


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

Yep - Looks like a good one this year based on the spoiler (printed in Variety but just in case others don't want to know):



Spoiler



As part of their annual effort to reinvent the game of "Big Brother," producers have come up with a scheme in which every cast member of "Big Brother 6" will walk into the house with a ready-made alliance -- a best friend, co-worker or significant other.

However, each pair of players will be told they're the only two participants coming into the house with a partner -- even though there will actually be seven teams of two playing the game. Teams also will be told to keep their alliances secret -- at least if they want to win the big money.

"The incentive is (for partners) to get to the end of the game sitting side by side," said Grodner. "If they do, the winner will get $1 million and the second-place person will get $250,000. It's in their best interests to keep it a secret."


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Those beds don't look very comfortable and that wallpaper would drive me nuts.

I may actually watch the show this time though. Will depend on what else is on.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

You only get very small snapshots by watching the show on TV. You really do need the Real Player feed to get the whole picture. I was a first time subscriber last year... but I have to say it was worth every cent. Especially what goes on AFTER like 10pm!!!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Houseguests and first twist revealed! 

Pictures and information of the 14 new houseguests of BB6 were released this morning. Among the hopeful contestants are many diverse characters. Among these are an ER Nurse, a horsebreeder, a Meteorology student, and a VIP Cocktail Waitress. The cast is relatively young with the oldest being only 36 years old. Also announced today was the first twist in ths years theme "summer of secrets." Shapiro shared that each contestant will be going into the house with an already formed, secret allianced, with someone they already know. Each alliance was told they were the only secret alliance in the house. The incentive for keeping the secret and both making it to the end is a million dollar price for the winner and $250,000 for the runner up! The secret alliances will be revealed to us on the 3rd episode.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like and interesting season.  Thanks for the post Chris!

I just hope this year they show more of whats going on live on the Internet then showing the front of the house like they did last season. I was very disapointed with the Internet feeds last year.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

CoriBright said:


> You only get very small snapshots by watching the show on TV. You really do need the Real Player feed to get the whole picture. I was a first time subscriber last year... but I have to say it was worth every cent. Especially what goes on AFTER like 10pm!!!


Last Years bunch were Night Owls for sure... and did not get up very early... Snore cam before 9 or So Pacific time...


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Looks like and interesting season.  Thanks for the post Chris!
> 
> I just hope this year they show more of whats going on live on the Internet then showing the front of the house like they did last season. I was very disapointed with the Internet feeds last year.


Last year we got no front of house shots.... we got FISH!


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Well, I'm not even sure I want to watch the show on TV three days a week, let alone watch the live feeds, which look awful on dial-up anyway. One reason I usually don't watch BB at all is because it isn't limited to one day a week like Survivor and Amazing Race. However, I'll probably watch the first episode and then decide, based mostly on how likeable the contestants are, whether I will continue watching.

BTW, didn't they do some type of secret aliance last season? I remember at the beginning hearing in promos about two characters that were related?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Natalie and A (?Adrienne) were identical twins and 'swapped' out every three days. If they made it past a certain point (which they did) both twins came into the house.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you want an early look at the fish or whatever else comes up, here are the links to the cameras in the BB house.

http://start.real.com/rd?pid=bb6_live&url=cam1_225.rm
http://start.real.com/rd?pid=bb6_live&url=cam2_225.rm
http://start.real.com/rd?pid=bb6_live&url=cam3_225.rm
http://start.real.com/rd?pid=bb6_live&url=cam4_225.rm
http://start.real.com/rd?pid=bb6_live&url=quad_225.rm


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

20% discount on the live feeds!

I haven't tried this myself so let me know if it works.

Click the following link:

http://www.afcyhf.com/click-1723744-10303875

Then use "bbearly" as the coupon code.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just ordered, but there was no place to input the coupon code.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Would be nice if they offered a daily PPV highlight show, that I'd pay for. Don't really have time to watch the feeds 24/7.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Changed the music and no Ordinary folks in this one...


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

i watched most of the first show and got bored out of my head. Everyone is a buff or skinny model? Feh. And whom do they nominate first but the muslim? Thanks, but no thanks. The last survivor was interesting (and the Amazing Race is fun) because ADULTS are playing. These people don't seem like adults, and I don't care to watch them for a few hours let alone hours on end. Looks like a dull-fest to me.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Capmeister said:


> i watched most of the first show and got bored out of my head. Everyone is a buff or skinny model? Feh. And whom do they nominate first but the muslim? Thanks, but no thanks. The last survivor was interesting (and the Amazing Race is fun) because ADULTS are playing. These people don't seem like adults, and I don't care to watch them for a few hours let alone hours on end. Looks like a dull-fest to me.


I agree but for me the jury is not out yet. Everyone loves a good villian and it's hard to say which person we will love to hate this season. There is a lot of eye candy which is OK. Going to be fun watching the live feeds.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah, you can't judge the season by the first episode, it takes longer than that for the HG's to start revealing their true selves. 

I too was disappointed the Iraqi was nominated right of the bat. Kinda hope he sticks around, should make for some interesting discussions. And they want to get rid of the tease immediately?  We need her around for awhile to make things interesting. :heybaby:

Glad there was a pool competition - and I stand corrected from my earlier statement, there ARE some good looking babes this time!


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

The only thing worse Rachael could have done as HOH is nominate the gay guy and the Muslim. Those type of nominations (no matter how innocent they may be) don't put you in a good light with the other houseguests from the start.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Wife's birthday is next week, I just signed up for the superpass. I really don't follow the show but I am sure she will enjoy it . 14 day trial period,, if she doesnt like it then I can cancel.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> .. Everyone is a buff or skinny model?... These people don't seem like adults...


I agree with you, Cap. Not really anyone with an actual personality. Seems they are trying using ONLY sex appeal this season. 

But I did kinda like James, the loss prevention manager who lied and said he was a schoolteacher. :lol: He seemed to be one of the more intelligent of the bunch. (Oh, wait... maybe _that's_ why I like him. :sure: )

Does it seem that Howie the weatherman (_Truly_ a dork! :nono2: ) likes fuzzy math??  :grin: :lol:


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Laverne said:


> Does it seem that Howie the weatherman (_Truly_ a dork! :nono2: ) likes fuzzy math??  :grin: :lol:


I might change my mind, but as of now I find Howie very annoying. Amazing how someone can rub you the wrong way after only one show.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jpurkey said:


> Well, I'm not even sure I want to watch the show on TV three days a week, let alone watch the live feeds, which look awful on dial-up anyway. One reason I usually don't watch BB at all is because it isn't limited to one day a week like Survivor and Amazing Race. However, I'll probably watch the first episode and then decide, based mostly on how likeable the contestants are, whether I will continue watching.
> 
> BTW, didn't they do some type of secret aliance last season? I remember at the beginning hearing in promos about two characters that were related?


Sure thing! It's written in the script...


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Major fight in the BB house between Mike and Eric. We got fish at the first sign of the trouble. I'm wondering why we paid!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

CoriBright said:


> Major fight in the BB house between Mike and Eric. We got fish at the first sign of the trouble. I'm wondering why we paid!


Yeah, I saw that. Eric went balistic. Then we had fish. Very frustrating.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup why call it a 24/7 feed when they keep cutting the feed.

ANd am I the only one who is missing the Big Brother music this year?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Yup why call it a 24/7 feed when they keep cutting the feed.
> 
> ANd am I the only one who is missing the Big Brother music this year?


 Nope... I miss it too...


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

5 hours of Fish.

The actual moment was captured by someone from jokersupdates...

http://www.csnetserver.com/bb/6/FightClub1.rm


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Eric is taking all the fun out of the house. When he was calling his 25th house meeting  to discuss people rationing the food, I have know idea why people aren't getting fed up with him. His "Godfather" complex drives me crazy. I will not be sorry to see him leave.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Tusk said:


> His "Godfather" complex drives me crazy. I will not be sorry to see him leave.


I couldn't agree more. It's HOH - NOT CEO! I'm ready for Michael, Kaysar,Eric & Howie to ALL be gone!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Oh I quite like Kaysar, but Maggie is the only one I'd definitely keep if it came to it. The rest of them are quite horrible. In order, I'd evict Ivette first, then Eric. Her racist comments make me want to throw things at the notebook. 

And since I live in Vegas, if I ever have a fire, I'd ask that Eric NOT attend!


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I worked the weekend and have not watched the live feeds since friday...(watched Saturdays show a little while ago) jeez I did not realize from the live feed that Eric was such a control freak... He was my favorite, now... little Jennie maybe...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Somehow I thought all you guys would be commenting more on this show...  

Or is it me or is it just not very interesting this year?

Who will you vote for (have you voted for) to come back? I'm leaning toward Kaysar myself. Mainly by default. Can't stand Eric, and who ever liked Michael and his weird eyebrows?  :lol:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Kaysar. His strategy and planning was great... until Maggie got HOH. On the grounds there are only two others who are potential returnees and neither are ones I want back it's got to be K. 

And I actually do like him. 

James has to go. Along with Ivette and April who are both driving me nuts.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I voted for Kaysar, although I'm not crazy about him returning. I thought that a vote for Michael would split the votes & possibly make it easier for Eric to win.. Since I certainly did NOT want that, I guess I voted AGAINST Eric more than voting FOR kaysar.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I also voted for Kaysar. Can't stand Eric.

Should be interesting to see who gets voted out this week. The way they edited Tuesday night's show, they made it look like Ivette might get the ax. Doubt it though. I think Sarah is definitely a gonner this week.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The cast this year is one of the worst bunch they have had yet, there is nothing interesting about any of these people.

I have not been watching the feeds much.

Yup Sarah is a gonner its going to be a 6 to 1 vote.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Last night it looked like April and Jennifer were working on Howie to save Ivette.... on the live feed (like everyone was after her instead of Sara) Janelle and Rachel came in and they continued discussion... who knows


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Is anyone else watching the live feed for HOH this morning?? :grin:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Laverne said:


> Is anyone else watching the live feed for HOH this morning?? :grin:


I watched a little bit this morning. Guess they pulled an all nighter.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Can't get too excited about it.

But I missed the whole first half last night, when Sarah left. I wondered what was said between James and her before she left. 

Sounds like James will be gone this week, maybe, but I haven't really heard what Kaysar's  strategy is so I can't be sure. James is the only cute one :sure:, so I really hope he stays at least another week, but I'm pretty sure he won't.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I watched till 2am,, then picked it up at 7am. 14 plus hours they held that button in. Jennifer finally won though it went to fish at the moment Kaysar let go.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Jennifer made promises to put up two of her camp. Now, she's telling April that she doesn't know if she should honor them or be hated. I knew she shouldn't/couldn't be trusted!


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

And you all thought the previous fights were bad! Tonight... phew!

Er, what can I say.... subscribe to the feeds!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Howie in a Speedo... :barf:
Could've done without that.  

Sorry, Howie, I'm just not the Speedo type! :shrug:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Now that Kaysar is on the block, it's so funny to see his team react. Kaysar booted Eric out the door and said he wanted to shake things up. Now Jen did the same thing by not putting up James and Kaysar gets upset. Hypocrite, thy name is Kaysar.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Rumor has it that this will be the double eviction week. The new HOH tonight will be instructed to put up two more w/ the 2nd eviction Saturday night. Remember, I said rumor. If anyone has more concrete info - let us know!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

After last nights episode, I could definitely feel the love... :lol:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Fish all morning so far.... apparently POV, Food, Veto ceremony and then eviction... and who knows when the feed will be back. Over at jokersupdates.com some are suggesting not till tomorrow.

So boring I even watched House Calls. 

Ho hum... bubble, bubble, bubble......


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

You guys don't forget! *No Big Brother tonight!!* You'll just get an hour of football on your precious DVR's!!  

SO glad I don't have one.  I'd be worried all the time if I was really gonna record what I hoped.... :scratchin :hair: :lol:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Bye, James.  :icon_cry:

Fortunately for Howie, he's growing on me.  I'm rooting for him or Janelle now. :grin: Can't stand any of the others. :nono2:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

I miss Kaysar. I'm rooting for Howie and/or Janelle (or both) to go all the way.

Now.... who gets booted next. I'm guessing Ivette. It's the last pair and they have to be split up. So far Beau has proved himself fairly useless at endurance competitions, so he should be easier to beat. 

After Ivette.... maybe Maggie. I find her the most dangerous threat to the S2.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

CoriBright said:


> I miss Kaysar. I'm rooting for Howie and/or Janelle (or both) to go all the way.
> 
> Now.... who gets booted next. I'm guessing Ivette. It's the last pair and they have to be split up. So far Beau has proved himself fairly useless at endurance competitions, so he should be easier to beat.
> 
> After Ivette.... maybe Maggie. I find her the most dangerous threat to the S2.


I agree, I'm rooting for Hurrican Howie and/or Janelle too. I just hope Ivette doesn't win the veto, or one of her team, because if they use the veto on her then one of them will have to go up. And I hope Maggie and April are smart enough to realize how much of a threat Ivette is and vote her ass out! Its getting good because now they are going to have to turn on each other.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Well, here we are down to the last two and , once again, I don't like either one of them. As long as Ivette loses, I'll be happy; but, I sure did hate to see Janie go.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

toomuchtv said:


> Well, here we are down to the last two and , once again, I don't like either one of them. As long as Ivette loses, I'll be happy; but, I sure did hate to see Janie go.


I totally agree, Janie was my favorite, next to Howie and Kasar. Ivette made a huge mistake taking Maggie with her. Maggie will win for sure now. Here's my vote predictions:

Maggie-
April
Jennifer
Rachael
Howie
maybe Janie

Ivette-
Beau
James
maybe Janie

Not sure about Janie because of the comment she made last night to Julie about Ivette being a good person, she might vote for Ivette.

But then again you never know with this game.


----------

